# Happy St Patrick's Day



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not Irish but I do like Guinness.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

Way better than Christmas Got to like a holiday where the traditions are to drink beer and eat a pile of meat.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Way better than Christmas Got to like a holiday where the traditions are to drink beer and eat a pile of meat.


so you enjoy a thick piece of salty meat in your mouth, do you?


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

How did I know that was coming...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> How did I know that was coming...


which part? the comment or the thick salty meat in your mouth?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Way better than Christmas Got to like a holiday where the traditions are to drink beer and eat a pile of meat.
> ...




as long as it's tender, I definitely dislike a tough piece of meat


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > How did I know that was coming...
> ...


Someone needs a spanking.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 17, 2015)

Will you two please stop flirting?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2015)

didn't take long to derail this thread


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

Butt we were having fun


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3MmThj_PU


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2015)

I am wearing no green today. Bring it on female millennial coworkers!


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

I hear green makes you look thin.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 17, 2015)

5 posts to derailment. Is that a record?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2015)

One of my favs.....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrLKP5E-k5Q


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> 5 posts to derailment. Is that a record?




no


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2015)

minisnick's shirt today reads... Irish I was a ninja.


----------



## csb (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm just sure I've had some Irish in me at some point...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Way better than Christmas Got to like a holiday where the traditions are to drink beer and eat a pile of meat.
> ...








power-engineer said:


> How did I know that was coming...




Did he warn you before firing off?


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

I think he said pass the Viagra


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 17, 2015)

So, I'm not Irish, nor did I grow up in a predominantly Irish area. So, I never knew about this tradition of people actually willfully eating boiled cabbage. The corned beef is pretty good, I won't lie, not something I grew up eating, but tasty enough I suppose. But this boiled cabbage nonsense is just treasonous. Bar... Bar... Barf! Fuck that shit. God, I made the mistake of trying it tonight, because my mother in law made it. Dear god... Never do that to me again people.

On another note, apparently the real Irish places don't do green beer. What the fuck is wrong with these new englanders!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2015)

Blame Boston. That's where it all started.


----------



## P-E (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't know what is up with the green beer. Why would anyone do that to a good beer is beyond me. Not a fan of cabbage either. I suppose that must taste better after 10 green beers.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 18, 2015)

Corned beef and cabbage... once a year, just about every year! You need to add a little vinegar to the cabbage once it's on your plate. yummy.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't boil the cabbage. Two minutes is enough. Alton says so...

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/shred-head-butter-and-bread-recipe.html

Shred head butter and bread. This is the best cabbage recipe. We serve it every year with corned beef...


----------

